# Kahr Review in Guns & Ammo January



## tundraman (Dec 23, 2006)

Nice article in the new Guns & Ammo about Kahr Arms. It was called "Packin Power". They also review the P45.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

how do you now this?
I just got the nov issue of G&A 
Maybe it is in the G&A HANDGUNS mag
can you clarify...


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Since the post is dated December of 2006, the OP was referring to the January of 2007 G&A mag.


----------



## schwazche (Oct 8, 2007)

:mrgreen:

Schwazche


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

:smt043

HAHA


----------

